#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  F/S : Nikon D7000 Digital SLR Camera Body with 18-200mm VR II Zoom Lens

## oriyeye

F/S :Nikon D90 Digital SLR Camera,Roland RD-700GX Digital Piano,



Shipping fees : Free shipping : FedEx, DHL or UPS

Delivery Time : 2 to 3 Days maximum.

Brand new and it comes with full accessories

Nikon D7000 Digital SLR Camera Body with 18-200mm VR II Zoom Lens,

Nikon D90 Digital SLR Camera ......... $732

Nikon D3100 Digital SLR Camera ......... $426

Nikon D3000 Digital SLR Camera ......... $400

Nikon D4 16.2 Megapixels DSLR Camera with 36.0x 23.9mm CMOS Sensor...$3500Usd

Nikon D3X Digital SLR Camera ......... $1,332

Roland RD-700GX Digital Piano $1300
Roland RD-700SX Digital Piano $1200

Nikon D5100 Digital SLR Camera ......... $532
Canon EOS Rebel T3i Digital SLR Camera ...$640

Brand New Canon EOS 500D EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Kit ..$700usd

Serious Buyers only should contact me by mail

Email Us At  :Embarrassment: riyeyeshop@hotmail.com
Email Us At : oriyeye@yahoo.com
Skype Id: fahad.saeed89
Telephone :+447024043797

MAY ALLAH BLESS YOU AS YOU PLACE YOUR ORDER WITH US.See More: F/S : Nikon D7000 Digital SLR Camera Body with 18-200mm VR II Zoom Lens

----------


## ldmagar

impressed with prizes u r offering but doubt about. do u have any past references with contact details?

pls don't mind.

request rest of people to guide me as i m planning to purchase.

----------

